# rod repair help



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

ok got this rod off a fellow p&s "er . 

http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a203/catman32/mom073.jpg

ok, about 5inches from the butt is cracked. i know i could saw it off and make it shorter but if i can i would like to use that as a last resort. what are my opions? 

i hear i could put a wooden dowel in there ,but i also heard that it would eventually swell . what else can i do/use?


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

ShoreFisher72,

You've got a couple options; my first choice would be to epoxy in a short section maybe 8 inches or so of rod material if you have an old rod laying around you can sacrifice, or some blank scraps from other projects. If that's not an option you could push in some type of rubber filler past the cracked section and fill with epoxy. My final suggestion would be to wrap the outside of the rod where it's cracked with mesh tape and give it a thin coat of epoxy and then replace the grip; that should hold for quite some time.

I'm sure others will be able to add to these suggestions.

Good Luck,

Walt


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

humm no more ideas? anybody?


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I couldn't really see the extent of the crack. If its not really long, you could get a graphite arbor (given that you can find one big enough) and slide in there. They're available from www.mudhole.com I'm sure other rod building sites. They're used to anchor reel seats, and as such they're hollow with a bit of room for sanding the exterior to fit. If you could find one large enough you could sand it to fit tightly inside the blank at the cracked portion and that would be a solid, long-term fix. A sleeve cut from a cheap blank (think bream buster) could serve a similar purpose. Unfortunately thats an awkward place for a thread wrap, but some strategically placed epoxy and maybe grip tape over whatever sleeve you tightly fit in there should be a long term fix.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

would a wooden dowle work? how much longer should i make the dowel?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

get a whole new bottom ferulle


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

na il lcut it before i do that .


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

A dowel could work, but you started this thread asking for other ideas. The main problem with using a dowel aside from possible swelling is the fact that they're not tapered. If you want to go the wood route I'd suggest a stair baluster cut to fit the section snug without being forced. Lowes and Home Depot sells them for about 3 bucks, glue that in with epoxy and you should be good to go. 

Walt


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

thanks walt. how much longer should i make the dowel?. remeber the crack starts at the butt cap and goes up about 5-6 inches.


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

call up luis he can give u an idea of how to fix it


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

ok here are 2 pics of the crack. the lenght from the butt cap to real seat is 28" the crack is a total of 8" from the butt cap up. just click on pictures to enlarge.

http://www.freewebs.com/shorefisher72/pictures.htm

how well would pvc do instead of a wooden dowel?

Jaron15 ,i might give him a call soon.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

ShoreFisher72,

When you said it was cracked I had a different picture in my mind. The best fit would be a section of rod blank cut to fit inside the butt of your rod. You should look around for an old rod that can be sacrificed to make the fix on yours. I've got a lot of scraps laying around but nothing that big at the moment. Anything short of a really good fit will not work on this.

I'm in Portsmouth if you'd like me to take a shot at the repair. 

Walt


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

WALT D. said:


> ShoreFisher72,
> 
> When you said it was cracked I had a different picture in my mind. The best fit would be a section of rod blank cut to fit inside the butt of your rod. You should look around for an old rod that can be sacrificed to make the fix on yours. I've got a lot of scraps laying around but nothing that big at the moment. Anything short of a really good fit will not work on this.
> 
> ...



think i got it. i took a old mop handle and put it in there. havent casted it yet ,but it feels solid . ill see later on today or tommorow. thanks for the offer and help. may need it one day. :redface:


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Nasty, nasty crack. IMO you need to keep a sharp eye on the mop handle. Having used that stuff to build fishing lures I can tell you its not the best wood, and as such It'd probably be swell-prone. 
I really think sawing up the butt section on a bream buster and lightly sanding it to fit would be a better option should the wood fail. Bream buster (crappie buster, whatever you can find) shouldn't run more than $20.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

yea it was a mop handle w/ aluminum sleaving on it. i cut it the lenght of the butt of the rod. nothing permanent but it works. took it out yesterday to chic"s beach and it casts like a dream . 7oz and a 10" spot no problems.

do u have a link to those bream busters? never herd of them.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

hey Walt sent you a Pm.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

WALT D. said:


> ShoreFisher72,
> 
> When you said it was cracked I had a different picture in my mind.
> Walt


Me too, that thing isn't cracked it's downright splintered.  

If the mop handle doesn't hold up, I'd go with CR's suggestion on getting a slighly smaller butt tapered to fit inside then epoxy the whole thing.

Good Luck


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

Surf Cat said:


> Me too, that thing isn't cracked it's downright splintered.
> 
> If the mop handle doesn't hold up, I'd go with CR's suggestion on getting a slighly smaller butt tapered to fit inside then epoxy the whole thing.
> 
> Good Luck



Well Walt is gonna take a look at it for me , ill keep you guys posted. as it is right now its castable but im either gonna fix it it or possible strip it down or something.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

*update::*

emailed batson , and they will replace the butt for me for 63.27 shipped. 


they said i would have to send the whole rod in for repair , and they would be replacing the butt section for me to rebuild, or have rebuilt. and that Generally the reel seats are not salvageable. 

which isnt no big deal i dont care for it anyway its too big. 

so that being i have a few questions: 

1. so basicly are they saying my complete bottom half of the rod is being replaced?

2.if they cut the reel seat off wouldnt that mess up my rod from the seat up? 

3..do u guys think its worth it to go this way? and maybe just have the rod completely re-done they way i want with my own colors of thread?


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

ok found out the whole bottom half of the rod will be replaced, i just have to remove any components i want to keep, which means i might as well have the whole rod re-wrapped .

planning on this later if anyone wants the job lmk your price.


----------

